
Keep It Clean: Why Bad Data Ruins Projects and How to Fix It - kiyanwang
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSKWK__N6_Q
======
TickMark
Reminds me a bit of Thinking Fast and Thinking Slow book. Where thinking slow
is the data gathering and thinking fast is the inference machine.

At this moment we are fascinated by the thinking fast part of AI. Where AI
infers conclusions with astounding efficiency.

We forget the 'thinking slow' part, the data gathering the data filtering,
that's the difficult (and boring) part.

